# Best Decoy Trailer



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

What is the best brand of decoy trailer and where are the best deals in ND?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I am not sure of brand names but i have been looking into these lately- the best place to find them is probably Vistos in West Fargo and there is one in Bismarck-Extreme Sales i believe- I actually talked to both of them yesterday- Nothing under 2600$ though 6x10 or 6x12- Just search around and maybe you will find one for cheaper


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I also am looking into getting a trailer. I have found tha the 6 x 10's to 6 x 12's are in the price range of $3000-$5000 depending on which types. I have been looking at the Interstates and Haulers. These are on the lower end in price. But I am also looking at the Alumia.....These are higher in price...but have a longer tongue, alumin floor, glass board walls (instead of plywood). I am leaning towards the alumia.....because clean up would be easy with alumin floors and glass board. Plus resale would be better since it will take more wear and tear with the glass board and alumin floor.

The dealer I am working with said it is hard to find a trade in or lower priced. Because everyone is looking for these enclosed trailers and the price is close to the new ones. He also said if they are a trade in....there is a reason.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Get a trailer with as little steel as possible. i'd say get an all aluniumun but I'd look stupid trying to spell that. I have both and my steel trailer is a '95 and has a great deal of rust on it.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Aluminum :beer:

Is there a Menards up there? 5x8s are $1300 and I think 1800 for 6x10 but there are no options or special orders and they are a the standard axle (rougher ride)

As for options if if looking for one, torsoin axles make for a smother ride, mount the fender 3" higher than normal so the straw/mud does not get caked between the tire and fender. Have interior topper lights mounted on ceiling that run off of the tail lights. Run a seperate electric line for exterior flood lights. Add high and low closeable vents, this is very important if you store your decoys in the trailer to let the build up heat escape. I recomend at least 4 vents. rocsk guard, scouting the gravel roads lots of rock get fluge at the trailer, so an aluminum plate guard at least 2' high is in order.

I am sure the guys will come up with a few other options to consider.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

h2ofwlr, is right on. I would check out a Menards in your area. We bought a 6X12 with a ramp door in the back and a side access door. It also has a roof vent. Out the door with tax and license it was only $2,500. We have had the trailer for two years now and it has held up extremely well. I would say we use it more than the average hunter does with trips last year to Montana, North Dakota, South Dakota, and over 40+ hunts here in MN. We rigged up flood light on the back and put an interior light for under $40. We run the lights off of a seperate 12volt battery mounted in the front corner of the trailer.

I hope this helps.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We special ordered ours from Vistos in West Fargo. We got extra crossmembers on the sidewalls and also thicker plywood walls to make it more sturdy. Two years now and it has been great so far.....Except when Field Hunter went through that dip in that field Mallrd found.......Now we have one small dent to pound out in the bottom!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Has been e great trailer and not that much more than the stock ones at Menards, etc!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

DJ,

How much did that run you?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If I remember right, it was around $3000. Field Hunter, do you remember the exact price. There was also a rebate on them when we bought.


----------



## ganderlander (Oct 9, 2003)

give OK truck and trailer sales a call in oklahoma city, you can design just the trailer you want and get a good enough price that the drive to get your trailer is easily paid for. I got a 7 x 14 with side door, hallogen spots on each side, 110 wiring for a generator, interior lighting, ect. for $4500 about a year ago.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

how many honker fullbodys will fit in a 5x8? I'm a college student looking for a cheap decoy hauler.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

How high of trailer? How many blinds? Are the heads and feet attaced? Do you throw them in or placed them to maximize room? What size of FBs are you using?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Whatever the menards trailer height is, heads and feet not attached, no blinds i'll throw them in the pickup bed. For discussion sake avery/BF sized FB's even though i have some HC's.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

8 dz will fit in there. A 5x8 x 3'h with feet/heads removed, I can get 5 dz BFs in. So 8 dz with a 6' high--remember you'll have the feet and heads yet to fit into trialer.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have the 6X12 from Menards and so far so good. The inside wood panels are thin and stapled on and mine are coming off and to me that is pretty minor. Also been haveing some light problems but thats probably a given when you drive it on dirt roads, across fields, and in deep icey snow.


----------

